# محتاااااااج للمساعدة ............



## homa92002 (26 أبريل 2012)

انا طالب في كلية الهندسة قسم علم المواد في ليبيا
ولدي مشروع بحث بعنوان
"دراسة تاثير نعومة السطح على الاكسدة الهوائية للصلب الكربوني والصلب المقاوم للصدا عند درجات الحرارة العالية"

وياريت تكون المساعدة باي شكل والي عنده شي ما يبخل علينا

في الانتظااااااااااااااااار


----------



## homa92002 (26 أبريل 2012)

انا مازلت منتظر ياريت حد يعطينا فايدة في هذا الموضوع
بصراحه الموضوع شقاني واااااااااااااااجد ونبي حد يساعدني ضروري


----------

